# SHOW YOUR SKIN!!!



## CHAMP01 (Jul 9, 2007)

post pictures of your body art!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Can't see pics


----------



## CHAMP01 (Jul 9, 2007)

HERES MY BUTTERFLY!


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

thats awsome looking, any others?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

thats one sexy tat..very nIce got anymore?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> thats one sexy *Tramp stamp *tat..very nIce got anymore?


Fixed...


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> thats one sexy tat..very nIce got anymore?


i agree...

anymore?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

thePman said:


> thats one sexy *Tramp stamp *tat..very nIce got anymore?


Fixed...
[/quote]
wow i know im new, but that was really disrespectful
[/quote]

I'm not trying to be rude.. I'm just joking around.

Thats just what I call those kind of tats...

My own sister has a tat there and I say that to her as well....


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

oh sorry, I didn't know you were playing around...

It's just disappointing when people judge other people just because they have tattoos


----------



## CHAMP01 (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah i have quite a few actually..behind my neck and on my foot


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

pictures would be great


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

thePman said:


> oh sorry, I didn't know you were playing around...
> 
> It's just disappointing when people judge other people just because they have tattoos


I have 1 tattoo myself and plan to get more...

I will try and dig up a pic when I get home.

Mine is a Celtic Cross The reads "Beloved Mother" with her birth and death dates...

The one tattoo I NEVER wanted to get, and will NEVER regret getting


----------



## dennq (Mar 20, 2007)

Heres mine...


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a bronze(burnt into skin) that I did when I was 16-17 and drunk as sh*t. Its not very artistic, and looks like a butterfly on my left shoulder. It got so infected I had to go to the doctor for antibiotics. I'll post it if I can ever get pictures online. I've been having more trouble getting pics on here than you could possibly imagine.

by the way thePman, part of what makes this site so fun is that people joke around constantly, and are pretty laid back. This site rules, so welcome


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Jayson745 said:


> I have a bronze(burnt into skin) that I did when I was 16-17 and drunk as sh*t. Its not very artistic, and looks like a butterfly on my left shoulder. It got so infected I had to go to the doctor for antibiotics. I'll post it if I can ever get pictures online. I've been having more trouble getting pics on here than you could possibly imagine.
> 
> by the way thePman, part of what makes this site so fun is that people joke around constantly, and are pretty laid back. This site rules, so welcome


Hey Jayson,

Think you will ever get a memorial tattoo for your grandfather?

I got my memorial for my mother on the 1 year annaversery....


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcome jayson745

If i was a female and someone wrote that i have a tramp stamp i would be offended, when he replied he didnt mention he was playing nor did he apoligize or laugh. It's just comon sense, atleast say you were joking around...but the problem is resolved, SHOW YOUR SKIN!!!


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

let see some more tatts


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

TB


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CHAMP01 said:


> yeah i have quite a few actually..behind my neck and on my foot


my fiance has 1 on her back neck, 2 feet (one on each) she has a tramp stamp oh screw it she has like 17 tatts i think, i have one
here it is


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

what does that symbolize?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you look like Borat....

no wonder you hate jews...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> you look like Borat....
> 
> no wonder you hate jews...











somone understands
i liiiiiiiiiiike


----------



## thePman (Apr 10, 2007)

no...jack sparrow from pirates of the caribbean


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

thePman said:


> no...jack sparrow from pirates of the caribbean


actually funny you say that, johnny and i cant grow handle bars on our stache


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is mine....

View attachment Tattoo_3.bmp


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

By the way champ nice ink

Hers mine

Right Calf







Left chest







Left arm (back)


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

i know this is off topic but joyed i cant help but picture u as that kid on the right in your avatar lol dont know why


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## CHAMP01 (Jul 9, 2007)

hahhah i just thought this tattoo is hilarious!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

wtf lol

lets see your tattoos


----------



## CHAMP01 (Jul 9, 2007)

its on the first page


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i thought you said more to show?


----------



## CHAMP01 (Jul 9, 2007)

hmm i don't recall, but heres my baby butterfly


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## CHAMP01 (Jul 9, 2007)

SNAKEBITE said:


> lol


yeah i know not much! but hey i was 16 
lets see yours now snake


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

see mine...who said i had some. I'm too broke to get some, i only have piercings thats it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

CHAMP01 said:


> hmm i don't recall, but heres my baby butterfly


those feet like like man feet........jk nice tatt


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I only have one tatttoo right now but I was designing one with my artist to be pretty big, it was gonna be a punch of puzzle pieces with each piece representing a part of my life or something about me.

But currently if youre in Ohio and see a guy that looks like dr evil and has a barcode on his right calf muscle that would be me.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

heres my tattz

the big ass gennie on my back is un-finished its gonna be a back peace um just a p*ssy and it hurts like ole sh*t

this is the un-finished blue prints of my back peace

i got 3 more but there is no pics on my pc for some reason ill get um tonight


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

...why dont you quit being a p*ssy and get that thing finished!!^^


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

1st one ( in need of a touch-up) on my right calf 









on my left arm









on my right arm 









On my back


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Amazing back piece steelrain.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> Amazing back piece steelrain.


i beleive he is finishing it in august or sept if im not mistaken


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

bring back a oldie,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## igotaweinerdog (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is my first and only tat I got for my grandpa. He died around thanksgiving of last year.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

igotaweinerdog said:


> Here is my first and only tat I got for my grandpa. He died around thanksgiving of last year.


thats kool I wanna do somethhing like that for my brother that passed away when he was turning 6...


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

my sons name!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just talked with my artist and emailed him my ideas on my new tattoo. Scheduled some time for december 14th cause he'll be in town from LA, can't wait. Need some new ink.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Just talked with my artist and emailed him my ideas on my new tattoo. Scheduled some time for december 14th cause he'll be in town from LA, can't wait. Need some new ink.


keep us posted on how it turns out


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

face2006 said:


> Just talked with my artist and emailed him my ideas on my new tattoo. Scheduled some time for december 14th cause he'll be in town from LA, can't wait. Need some new ink.


keep us posted on how it turns out
[/quote]

Will do, I'll probably give him a call later tonight to verify that everything is scheduled.

I'm going to do a Tree of Life on my left side (just above the hip to arm pit area), but the tree will be dead, probably solid black tattoo, and will have 1 crow on it looking down on the ground. Crow is there to represent my grandmother who always looked after me and I helped take care of when she lived with us in Cincy. And the tree of life I want to be dead, just the whole why would you get the Tree of Life and have it dead, just that irony/darkness of it I like.

I'm still working on my other idea for the next one but not sure if I can work it out. I was gonna do different puzzle pieces each representing a different part or event of my life but can't get it completely figured out. Then I thought about putting the tree on the puzzle pieces but I don't think I should.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Just talked with my artist and emailed him my ideas on my new tattoo. Scheduled some time for december 14th cause he'll be in town from LA, can't wait. Need some new ink.


keep us posted on how it turns out
[/quote]

Will do, I'll probably give him a call later tonight to verify that everything is scheduled.

I'm going to do a Tree of Life on my left side (just above the hip to arm pit area), but the tree will be dead, probably solid black tattoo, and will have 1 crow on it looking down on the ground. Crow is there to represent my grandmother who always looked after me and I helped take care of when she lived with us in Cincy. And the tree of life I want to be dead, just the whole why would you get the Tree of Life and have it dead, just that irony/darkness of it I like.

I'm still working on my other idea for the next one but not sure if I can work it out. I was gonna do different puzzle pieces each representing a different part or event of my life but can't get it completely figured out. Then I thought about putting the tree on the puzzle pieces but I don't think I should.
[/quote]

sounds good, what gave u the idea to get that? (style, tree, bird)...just read ur post again...thats kool...hopefully I get a tat , don't know what yet?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

face2006 said:


> Just talked with my artist and emailed him my ideas on my new tattoo. Scheduled some time for december 14th cause he'll be in town from LA, can't wait. Need some new ink.


keep us posted on how it turns out
[/quote]

Will do, I'll probably give him a call later tonight to verify that everything is scheduled.

I'm going to do a Tree of Life on my left side (just above the hip to arm pit area), but the tree will be dead, probably solid black tattoo, and will have 1 crow on it looking down on the ground. Crow is there to represent my grandmother who always looked after me and I helped take care of when she lived with us in Cincy. And the tree of life I want to be dead, just the whole why would you get the Tree of Life and have it dead, just that irony/darkness of it I like.

I'm still working on my other idea for the next one but not sure if I can work it out. I was gonna do different puzzle pieces each representing a different part or event of my life but can't get it completely figured out. Then I thought about putting the tree on the puzzle pieces but I don't think I should.
[/quote]

sounds good, what gave u the idea to get that? (style, tree, bird)...just read ur post again...thats kool...hopefully I get a tat , don't know what yet?
[/quote]

Not sure really, just this weekend I was thinking of my life and the puzzle tattoo then I thought I remembered reading about something along time ago like the Tree of Life, googled it, then read about it, figured the tree of life would obviously represent life, growing, etc, so figured I'd get it dead.

_The Tree of Life - in the Book of Genesis is a tree in the Garden of Eden whose fruit gives everlasting life, i.e. immortality. After eating from the Tree of Knowledge of Good and Evil, the biblical account states that Adam and Eve were exiled from the Garden of Eden to prevent them from eating from the Tree of Life.

" And the Lord God said, "The man has now become like one of us, knowing good and evil. He must not be allowed to reach out his hand and take also from the tree of life and eat, and live forever." (Genesis 3:22) " _ 
(I was raised roman catholic so I read the bible probably 1000 times).

I guess you can say I see the tree as a person, start off as a seed, grow, get old, grow different branches, then die. So all in all you can sorta the tree represent life (or living) and I'm having this tree that will represent life, dead.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

*Deleted*


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just got the drawing of what I'm getting, still gonna be edited alittle bit. But only 7 days and I'll be in the shop.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

T I G H T


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..great idea..

straighted it up abit..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

thanks pack. i think i'm gonna get rid of some of the background branches (small thin branches) on the left side. Make it more bare empty dead.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Not INK. But hey i bet it hurt just as much.

My Brand


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WHY BRAND?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

WHY INK?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Apott05 said:


> WHY INK?


not trying to be a dick...just asking why brand>are you in a Fraturnaty?meaning if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> thanks pack. i think i'm gonna get rid of some of the background branches (small thin branches) on the left side. Make it more bare empty dead.


great idea b_ack... itll look sweet--- like you are saying tho, def clean thin that tree out- you gonna have the crow flying or perched on a branch?


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

thePACK said:


> WHY INK?


not trying to be a dick...just asking why brand>are you in a Fraturnaty?meaning if you don't mind me asking?
[/quote]

No real reason really. My buddy that i grew up with now for 21 years did it so i decided to do it as well. Both marks on the same spot.

We Ride Together, Die Together, Bad Boys

Haha


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> thanks pack. i think i'm gonna get rid of some of the background branches (small thin branches) on the left side. Make it more bare empty dead.


great idea b_ack... itll look sweet--- like you are saying tho, def clean thin that tree out- you gonna have the crow flying or perched on a branch?
[/quote]

At first I wanted it on the branch but not I'm not sure. I think it flying plus its easier to distinguish. If I get it perched on the branch I don't know if it'll be noticable. You know> I dont want it to look like a small blob on a branch.

I might get it flying away cause well my grandma passed a few years back. Kinda like leaving the tree of life. Not sure though.

I'm no artist so I'll let my artist decide on what he think will display better.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

good point... itll look good either way and will be symbolic either way... you could perch him on a very stray branch after you thin that tree down... that would help-


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice brand....








MORON

If your gonna get branded, get something cool....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> WHY INK?


not trying to be a dick...just asking why brand>are you in a Fraturnaty?meaning if you don't mind me asking?
[/quote]

No real reason really. My buddy that i grew up with now for 21 years did it so i decided to do it as well. Both marks on the same spot.

We Ride Together, Die Together, Bad Boys

Haha
[/quote]

thats a nasty brand. you remind me of my sisters ex husband. i mean to a tee. looks like you just heated up a really hot coke can and did that. why ink? cause ink doesnt look like that when its done lol.
to each his own


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

of course it looks like sh*t now. I just burned myself with a damn can. It still needs to heal up. Same with ink.



Steelrain said:


> Nice brand....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like a bunch of dicks on my ass?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Just got this done about 22 hours ago. Still sore. Ignore the ripped boxers, its laundry day bitches.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

The tatt artist im going to get my tatt from did this for this girl...


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

whoa b_ack that tats tight!

heres my unfinished dradon.... dont really know what to do with it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks redbelly, I would get that filled in with some cool colors and have a small smokish background.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have 5 but no digi right now. Tiger on my ankle cat in tux on left clownfish on right with a seahorse


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

PinKragon said:


> The tatt artist im going to get my tatt from did this for this girl...
> 
> View attachment 158390
> 
> ...


I am totally not into tats on chicks, but I gotta tell you, that is a pretty damn cool piece of art.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i got 6 tattz and this was my second on i got and always me fav..


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

Here is my only tat










It needs to be filled in again, ill get that done when having me next tat.

I really like the idea of an eagle but would only get black/white tattoo, has anyone got any good pics as i havent come across any decent ones.



b_ack51 said:


> Just got this done about 22 hours ago. Still sore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really really like this, do you have a copy of the original drawing if there is one?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think id rather have a piece of art like a dead tree on a frame in my living room then on my side forever.


----------



## webby (Jul 20, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i think id rather have a piece of art like a dead tree on a frame in my living room then on my side forever.


each to there own, i like it!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

webby said:


> i think id rather have a piece of art like a dead tree on a frame in my living room then on my side forever.


each to there own, i like it!
[/quote]
True.... I like it too, 
b_ack Cool TATT


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tell me about the pain dr.evil..how was that rib-cage> after the tatt,


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Boombastic


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this may not be a tattoo but this i smy tattooo guy THE WORLDS FREAKYEST TATT GUY i love this guys snake colection in his shop,, hours fly by and you don't even mind it
View attachment 158492


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> i think id rather have a piece of art like a dead tree on a frame in my living room then on my side forever.


You mean something like this above my fireplace in my great room in a picture frame?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Just got this done about 22 hours ago. Still sore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really really like this, do you have a copy of the original drawing if there is one?
[/quote]

Yeah, check out page 3 in this thread, you can see the drawing. Of course the original Sage still has I just have the picture of his drawing. Right now Sage Staygold is working out of Los Angeles if anyone wants to know. He's got some of his tatts up on his myspace which is linked to mine.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

the type if tattoo i'm thinking of getting. one going from shoulder part sleeve and down my chest. i love huerta's tattoo design.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Here Are some pics of my Tattoos
View attachment 160540

This one on my back
View attachment 160541

And a Koi fish on my leg This one was a 6 hour sit.


----------



## 3rdking (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's Mine

Lmao J/k


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> Just got this done about 22 hours ago. Still sore. Ignore the ripped boxers, its laundry day bitches.


That turned out really really nice bro. That is something to be proud of, great ink in a great spot.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

skubasteve! said:


> Just got this done about 22 hours ago. Still sore. Ignore the ripped boxers, its laundry day bitches.


That turned out really really nice bro. That is something to be proud of, great ink in a great spot.
[/quote]

Thanks man. I definately like it. I end up checking it out in the mirror everytime I'm by a mirror.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Rick james said:


> Here Are some pics of my Tattoos
> View attachment 160540
> 
> This one on my back
> ...


curious why you chose those two to get?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.asylum.com/gallery/ink-that-stinks/481213/


----------

